
Show HN: Story-based course on Black Lives Matter and media misinformation - instakill
http://partfiction.com/courses/a-war-on-words/
======
instakill
The interactive/audio bits are slightly unpolished, but I guess if there's
enough interest I'll clean them up, and add the rest of the factual
interactive bits in the backlog.

Any feedback about the usefulness of this thing's existence would be greatly
appreciated!

~~~
subie
The site does seem well done. Not polished as you said but some very good
work. Good luck on this!

~~~
instakill
Thank you!

